# Poor mans surface grinder



## Philco (Nov 24, 2013)

I am making a fixture to rebuild a component inside an automatic transmission. While making the fixture, I had to grind off some hardened steel pins to an exact height. I grabbed a tool that I had made by "accident"for another project an thought someone else may benefit from it.
 Take a 3/4 diameter shoulder bolt an cut the head off. This leaves you with a arbor to mount a grinding wheel on. Run the machine at the highest RPM an move x & y. Take light cuts an be sure to cover up the machine to protect from the dust. 
I hope this tool will help some one else
Philco


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 24, 2013)

You're one of the smartest guys I know & thrifty, Great job & idea.


----------



## xalky (Nov 24, 2013)

I love it. I've been thinking about how to implement something similar. I never thought about using a hand grinding wheel. I just don't have the room in my garage right now for a surface grinder, I wouldn't use it much anyways. My original thought was to use a right angle head with a surface grinding wheel mounted to it, but I don't have right angle attachment for my bridgeport....yet:lmao:


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 24, 2013)

Philco, another step further, check out some of the stones they use for marble and such, many styles and grits.  Thats what I use on my
shaper ''surface grinder attachment".


----------



## xalky (Nov 24, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> Philco, another step further, check out some of the stones they use for marble and such, many styles and grits.  Thats what I use on my
> shaper ''surface grinder attachment".


 Link please!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 24, 2013)

Phil, You should just come & buy one of my grinders, either the surface grinder or the DoAll T&C grinder. I'll keep the other.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd really hate to do any grinding on my milling machine. Be sure to completely cover everything with plastic ,like a garbage bag. I suggest masking tape or duct tape to hold it in place. When finished, CAREFULLY remove the plastic, folding it in on itself,making slow movements to not stir up dust. An extra wipe down afterwards with an oily cloth would also be good.


----------



## jamie76x (Dec 10, 2013)

If you ran a diamond across the face and O.D of the wheel... I'm sure it would work much better. Why not just use carbide on the hardened pins?  As mentioned, I would not want to grind on my mill.


----------



## Philco (Dec 13, 2013)

12-10-13, 08:19 AMgeorge wilson
Re: Poor mans surface grinder

I'd really hate to do any grinding on my milling machine. Be sure to completely cover everything with plastic ,like a garbage bag. I suggest masking tape or duct tape to hold it in place. When finished, CAREFULLY remove the plastic, folding it in on itself,making slow movements to not stir up dust. An extra wipe down afterwards with an oily cloth would also be good.


12-10-13, 12:56 PMjamie76x
Re: Poor mans surface grinder

If you ran a diamond across the face and O.D of the wheel... I'm sure it would work much better. Why not just use carbide on the hardened pins? As mentioned, I would not want to grind on my mill.


I totally agree with both statements about grinding on the machine. I stated that in my OP. I don't make this a habit of using this set up on my machine. I only use this method in an " emergency" type of set up. In fact I had used a hand grinder to grind the pins down to within a few thousands of the desired height.The pins all had to be the same height for the project to work out as I had planned. I couldn't see sending this part out to a grinding shop for a few thousands. I didn't show my true set up in the picture, I actually had a drape of oily rags hanging down close to the 'out- spray' which catches any grinding dust produced. Jamie, I used this method because I could have better control of the outcome by raising the knee of the mill by 1/2 thousands at a time. 
If there are any newbies reading this post, be aware of what damage you can do to a machine by using it as a grinder. If you do use this method, be sure to take George's advice & cover up good.
Phil


----------



## pjf134 (Dec 13, 2013)

Do not use diamond to cut steel as it would tear up the diamond. I seen a shop guy take a $500 diamond blade and cut some steel angles and the blade got wasted in a matter of minutes.
 Paul


----------



## The_Crusher (Dec 22, 2013)

Zip cut wheel on an angle grinder to cut them close and then put it on the mill to finish height with carbide. (Duct tape around each one as to not nick the surface)


----------



## pestilence (Dec 22, 2013)

pjf134 said:


> Do not use diamond to cut steel as it would tear up the diamond. I seen a shop guy take a $500 diamond blade and cut some steel angles and the blade got wasted in a matter of minutes.
> Paul



He meant use a diamond to dress the grinding wheel.  You could throw a diamond in your vice to dress the wheel perfectly true to the spindle.


----------

